# 16/22mm clear hose stockists.



## Quetzalcoatl (12 Feb 2016)

Hi there.

Does anyone have any recommendations for 16/22mm clear hose stockists in and around South Cheshire or online? I've brought off eBay in the past but it always seems to come up larger Dia than is advertised. Makes it a real pain in the ass to fit securely to Lily's, inline heater etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Feb 2016)

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for 16/22mm clear hose stockists in and around South Cheshire or online? I've brought off eBay in the past but it always seems to come up larger Dia than is advertised. Makes it a real pain in the ass to fit securely to Lily's, inline heater etc. Thanks in advance.



Hi Hope this helps 

https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/su...1.html?zenid=21fce3ca8215f1dd8538a919d43a2035


----------



## jagillham (13 Feb 2016)

Not had an issue with eBay ones, but I always use jubilee clips to ensure the fit tight and remain so!


----------



## fleetEWD (13 Feb 2016)

I got some really good quality JBL from MA for £3.49 a mtr. is there one near you?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (13 Feb 2016)

Cheers guys.

 I'll check out your recommendations. It's more the external Dia that comes up larger when I've purchased off eBay on a couple of occasions. This makes it difficult to fit connectors for my filter, inline heater etc. Eheim's are perfect, just wanted some identical to those but clear. 

Thanks!


----------



## Aeropars (15 Feb 2016)

B&Q have a selection of clear tubing at different sizes. I got myself 10 meters for my water change hose.


----------



## xim (15 Feb 2016)

Quetzalcoatl said:


> ...It's more the external Dia that comes up larger when I've purchased off eBay on a couple of occasions...



So the internal diameter is right but the wall is too thick? I think you can pare it down with a knife to fit if finding the perfect size is too hard.


----------



## GHNelson (15 Feb 2016)

Hi Liam
You could soften the tubing by emerging it in some boiled water for a few minutes, to make easier to attach your components!
Or purchase from here some 16/22mm Clear tubing...... http://www.kiowa.co.uk/tube?filter=00015080
Cheers
hoggie


----------

